# Eizo FS2434 oder Asus PB248Q für Bildbearbeitung



## Galschar (26. August 2014)

*Eizo FS2434 oder Asus PB248Q für Bildbearbeitung*

Hallo,

Ich brauche eure Hilfe. Ich bin nämlich Hobbyfotograf und besitze einen Eizo FG2421 Monitor. Leider ist dieser nicht geeignet für die Bildbearbeitung. Aus diesem Grund möchte ich mir ein zweites Monitor kaufen, das ich dann auch für die Bildbearbeitung benutzen kann. Mein Budget ist aber nicht sehr hoch. Meine Grenze liegt bei 400 Euro. Nach einer langen Suche und lesen von Tests habe ich mir zwei Monitore ausgewählt: den Eizo FS2434 und den Asus PB248Q.
Vom Asus habe ich sehr viel Gutes gehört. Und beim FS2434 gibt es noch keine Tests. Er ist aber der Nachfolger vom Eizo FS2333. Dieser FS2333 hat sehr gute Bewertungen. Als Nachfolger sollte der FS2434 also eigentlich noch besser sein.

Was glaubt ihr denn? Welches sollte ich denn kaufen?

Hier einige Links: Monitore & Projektoren - PB248Q - ASUS , EIZO FORIS FS2434


----------



## PhoenixEX (26. August 2014)

*AW: Eizo FS2434 oder Asus PB248Q für Bildbearbeitung*

Eigentlich hast du dir das meiste selbst beantwortet
Ja, als Nachfolger ist der Eizo wirklich besser

Und meiner Meinung nach: nimm den Eizo FS2434
Er eignet sich auch perfekt zum zocken,was man hier im Forum auch immer wieder gesagt bekommt(auch weil er integrierte Boxen hat)

Den Asus kenne ich leider nicht
Deswegen kann ich dazu nichts sagen

Aber mit dem Eizo FS2434 machst du alles richtig 
MfG


----------



## Painkiller (26. August 2014)

*AW: Eizo FS2434 oder Asus PB248Q für Bildbearbeitung*

Ich hab den Eizo FS2434 selbst. Leider kann ich dir zur Farbraumabdeckung nichts detailliertes sagen. 
Daher würde ich dir eher den Asus für die Bildbearbeitung empfehlen. Er bietet eine Abdeckung von 99,7%


----------



## Kusanar (26. August 2014)

*AW: Eizo FS2434 oder Asus PB248Q für Bildbearbeitung*



<> schrieb:


> Ich hab den Eizo FS2434 selbst. Leider kann ich dir zur Farbraumabdeckung nichts detailliertes sagen.
> Daher würde ich dir eher den Asus für die Bildbearbeitung empfehlen. Er bietet eine Abdeckung von 99,7%


 
Öhm... du kannst zum Eizo nichts sagen, daher empfiehlst du den Asus? Hab ich die Ironie-Tags vielleicht übersehen?  Sorry aber ohne dahinterstehende Fakten oder wenigstens eine begründete Meinung, warum der EIZO nicht für Bildbearbeitung geeignet sein sollte, find ich diese generelle Aussage so nicht gut.

Solltest du den ASUS bestellen, dann check ihn am besten gleich auf eventuelle Lichthöfe ab. Beim PRAD-Test z.B. war rechts unten das Panel etwas heller ausgeleuchtet als in den anderen Ecken. Andere User haben diese Lichthöfe auch woanders festgestellt. Wenn kein Lichthof vorhanden ist, dann ist der ASUS ein toller Monitor für den Preis.

Fürs Zocken von FPS ist vielleicht eher der EIZO geeignet, der ASUS hat zwar einen Overdrive aber die Signalverzerrung ist anscheinend recht heftig. In der Bildbearbeitung nehmen sich beide nicht viel.

Wenn du wirklich vernünftig Bildbearbeitung mit einem dieser beiden Monitore machen möchtest, dann besorg dir auf jeden Fall noch ein Kalibrationswerkzeug falls du noch keines hast (z.B. von X-Rite oder Spyder). Und hier gibts noch ein Paar gute Tipps zum Farbmanagement.


----------



## Painkiller (26. August 2014)

*AW: Eizo FS2434 oder Asus PB248Q für Bildbearbeitung*



> Öhm... du kannst zum Eizo nichts sagen, daher empfiehlst du den Asus? Hab ich die Ironie-Tags vielleicht übersehen?   Sorry aber ohne dahinterstehende Fakten oder wenigstens eine begründete  Meinung, warum der EIZO nicht für Bildbearbeitung geeignet sein sollte,  find ich diese generelle Aussage so nicht gut.


Ich verfüge nicht über die technischen Möglichkeiten wie zum Beispiel Prad.de. Daher kann ich zur Farbraumabdeckung im direkten Vergleich zum Asus nichts sagen. Ich werde sicherlich nicht eine Kaufempfehlung für einen Monitor zu Bildbearbeitung aussprechen, wenn ich nicht weiß wie die Farbräume abgedeckt sind. Die Katze im Sack macht keinen glücklich. Wenn der TE einen subjektiven Eindruck haben will, dann bitte sehr. Beim Asus gibt es belegte Testwerte inkl. Farbraumabdeckung. Und da schneidet das Gerät wirklich gut ab. 



> Fürs Zocken von FPS ist vielleicht eher der EIZO geeignet, der ASUS hat  zwar einen Overdrive aber die Signalverzerrung ist anscheinend recht  heftig.


Vom Gaming war im Startpost nie die Rede.


----------



## Galschar (26. August 2014)

*AW: Eizo FS2434 oder Asus PB248Q für Bildbearbeitung*

Tatsächlich war im Startpost nie die Rede von Gaming. Ich besitze ja schon einen Eizo FG2421 zum Zocken. Das zweite Bildschirm wäre also nur für die Bildbearbeitung gedacht. Es ist nur so, dass der Eizo FS2333 bei Prad.de in der Kaufberatung im Teil der Grafikmonitore steht (PRAD | Kaufberatung Grafik Monitore 19 bis 23 Zoll). Da dachte ich mir, dass der Nachfolger FS2434 bestimmt auch genauso gut für die Bildbearbeitung ist. Leider gibt es noch keine detaillierte Tests über die Farbechtheit und ich kann es nicht bestätigen. Den Asus PB248Q ist schon länger bekannt und daher gibt es für diesen auch schon viele Tests. Diese Tests besagen, dass er sehr gut ist.

Ich könnte natürlich mein Budget hoch setzen und dann andere Monitore in Betracht ziehen, aber das will ich leider nicht. Ich bin noch ein Student und aus diesem Grund kann ich mir noch nicht so vieles leisten wie ich es möchte. Würde es ein 4K display mit IPS-Panel und guter Farbechtheit geben für ca. 500 Euro, dann ja. Aber das gibt es noch nicht.
Ich kann euch aber schon bestätigen, dass der Kauf von einem Kalibrationswerkzeug schon geplant ist. Ich möchte nämlich alle meine Bildschirme kalibrieren können, vor allem auch den Bildschirm von meinem Asus G550JK Laptop. Ich werde mir die Spyder4Pro kaufen.


----------



## Kusanar (26. August 2014)

*AW: Eizo FS2434 oder Asus PB248Q für Bildbearbeitung*



> Ich werde sicherlich nicht eine Kaufempfehlung für einen Monitor zu Bildbearbeitung aussprechen, wenn ich nicht weiß wie die Farbräume abgedeckt sind.



Na na na, nicht gleich ans Bein gepisst fühlen  Hab mich nur gewundert warum du ohne Begründung gleich mal von vornherein den EIZO ausklammerst. Finde ich nicht ganz fair da der EIZO auch ein sehr gutes Panel hat.




> Beim Asus gibt es belegte Testwerte inkl. Farbraumabdeckung. Und da schneidet das Gerät wirklich gut ab.



Jopp hab ja auch nix anderes behauptet. Deswegen hab ich ja auch extra den PRAD-Link in den Text eingefügt. Hättest ja auch was von dem EIZO Test hier auf PCGH-X schreiben können, hatte den noch gar nicht gesehen... Beides ist für den TE auf jeden Fall hilfreich in seiner Entscheidung, auch wenn im Mini-Review keine Freaks á la PRAD sitzen 
Hab gesehen dass du auch was zu dem Monitor geschrieben hast. Hab ich das richtig gelesen dass du ihn kalibriert hast? War das mit der internen Kalibration oder mit einem externen Colorimeter?




> Vom Gaming war im Startpost nie die Rede.



Hab ich nur beiläufig mit einem einzelnen Satz erwähnt. Ich weiß ja nicht wie es auch geht, aber bei mir wechseln die Monitore auch mal ihre Funktion. Ein ehemaliger Schirm vom Photoshop-Platz kann schon mal woanders hin wechseln, falls man nach 2 oder 3 Jahren doch mal wieder ein neues Teil aufm Arbeitsplatz haben möchte. Ich weiß ja nicht wie es da dem TE geht, aber da denk ich mir lieber einen kurzen Satz dazu fallengelassen als später nicht daran gedacht.

PS: Dich korrekt zitieren ist mit den << und >> auf die Schnelle nicht machbar, sorry dafür


----------



## IluBabe (27. August 2014)

*AW: Eizo FS2434 oder Asus PB248Q für Bildbearbeitung*

Ich hab den Voragänger Asus PB238Q - der Farbraum ist ganz gut. der 248Q sollte sogar besser sein. Das mit den Lichthöfen ist mMn Einzeldisplay abhängig meiner hat zum Glück nur einen unten rechts aber der ist nur minimal ausgeprägt. Für Bildbearbeitung denk ich aber solltest du auf die Eizo's setzen immerhin kommen die schon Farbecht kalibiriert zu dir beziehungsweise finden sich Korrekturprofile dafür im Netz.


----------



## Painkiller (27. August 2014)

*AW: Eizo FS2434 oder Asus PB248Q für Bildbearbeitung*



> Na na na, nicht gleich ans Bein gepisst fühlen


So fühle ich mich auch nicht. 



> Hab mich nur gewundert warum du ohne Begründung gleich mal von  vornherein den EIZO ausklammerst. Finde ich nicht ganz fair da der EIZO  auch ein sehr gutes Panel hat.


Auch wieder wahr. Da hätte ich etwas detaillierter sein müssen. War mein Fehler, sorry dafür! :/ 
Das Panel des Eizo ist wirklich gut. Zumindest für Games. Mehr konnte ich leider noch nicht testen. 



> Hättest ja auch was von dem EIZO Test hier auf PCGH-X schreiben können, hatte den noch gar nicht gesehen...


Das stand sogar auf der Main.  
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ll-monitors-mit-ips-panel-im-pcghx-forum.html



> Hab ich das richtig gelesen dass du ihn kalibriert hast? War das mit der  internen Kalibration oder mit einem externen Colorimeter?


Jep! Das war mit einem externen Colorimeter. Ein Bekannter von mir ist Hobby-Fotograf und hat so ein Gerät. Es ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber es hat seinen Job ganz ordentlich erledigt. Ich hab auch versucht den Monitor manuell im OSD einzustellen. Vllt täusche ich mich ja, aber nach der Kalibrierung mit dem Colorimeter wirkte das Bild etwas lebendiger. Das User1 Profil hab ich auf jeden Fall schon mal passend eingestellt. Bei User2 versuche ich es gerade manuell. Wollte dann beide miteinander vergleichen, und schauen was mit optisch und subjektiv besser gefällt. 



> Ich weiß ja nicht wie es auch geht, aber bei mir wechseln die Monitore auch mal ihre Funktion.


Da der TE einen  Eizo FG2421 hat, bin ich davon ausgegangen das er den Verwendungszweck beibehält. Obwohl ich mir ziemlich sicher bin, das der FS2434 von den Farben her besser sein wird als der FG2421.  



> PS: Dich korrekt zitieren ist mit den << und >> auf die Schnelle nicht machbar, sorry dafür


----------



## Galschar (29. August 2014)

*AW: Eizo FS2434 oder Asus PB248Q für Bildbearbeitung*

Gibt es noch andere Meinungen oder Empfehlungen?


----------

